# Hello



## Lake life (Nov 18, 2019)

New Here. After “lurking “ It seems like a lot of good info on this site. 
I’ve been divorced 10 years and finally found someone compatible.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Good for you, there really is life after divorce. .


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

LOVE THE NAME !!!!!!!!

I Love being on the water as well.

I've worked and played over and on the water for as long as I can remember.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Good to hear your news!


----------

